# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Again...:/

## therunaway

Not necessarily is he dead, but he's missing, but I know he won't make it on his on..  :Sad:  I hate my uncle for breaking the lock, & I hate myself for not immediately going and buying a new lock.... :Tears:  Grim...where every you are, please come out buddy..

----------


## Capray

I hope you find him, whatever and wherever he is. :Absolut:

----------


## Navy

I'm sure you'll find him.
Don't give up just yet.

----------

